
Xv6 for RISC-V - ingve
https://github.com/mit-pdos/xv6-riscv
======
anishathalye
Some extra info/links that might be interesting to people:

6.S081/6.828, MIT's Operating Systems class, was revamped for this semester.
The professors ported xv6, one of the teaching operating systems used for the
course, to RISC-V, and created an all-new lab sequence:
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/index.html](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/index.html)
(all course material, including labs, is publicly available).

The xv6 book, one of the main reading materials for the class, has also been
updated for the new xv6 / RISC-V:
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/xv6/book-riscv-
rev0.pd...](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/xv6/book-riscv-rev0.pdf).

------
masklinn
Interesting that they just forked xv6-public rather than add hardware support
to the existing codebase, though I guess it makes sense to keep the system
straightforward given its purpose.

------
d33
Curious how much effort it was. Also, just to confirm: this was more of an
exercise project, no practical use for xv6 anymore, right?

~~~
masklinn
> no practical use for xv6 anymore, right?

AFAIK xv6 is and has always been a teaching tool, it's never been a
"production" system. Whether that's a practical use or not is up to you I
guess.

~~~
tyingq
There's apparently one exception where it was used as the basis for a
production system:
[https://github.com/liwenhaosuper/t6](https://github.com/liwenhaosuper/t6)

Pretty interesting as it's still in use today:
[https://www.trustkernel.com/en/](https://www.trustkernel.com/en/)

~~~
Koshkin
> _trusted_

I am left wondering if this has been sponsored by the (Chinese) government.

